# Live pics of A3 / S3 from New York.



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

I wasn't able to make it up to New York, but George is there, and he's taken a bunch of shots of the cars that are on display there - a white A3 sedan, and a red S3 sedan.

I pulled these from our Facebook feed.



























I'll post up more as we get them.

-Tim


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks really good, I wanted the Sportback, but I would be happy with the sedan :thumbup:


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

No manual box on any model is real bummer.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

so let me get this straight. the sportback will be coming late this year as an e tron (1.4L gas with hybrid and s tronic tranny)?

the autoblog said q1 for the a3 sedan. all engines will come with s tronic tranny? i hope it would actually have real paddle shifters.

the s3 sedan next summer all s tronic tranny as well. hummm i wonder if they are going to kill the a4 quattro manual???

does anybody know if the a4 will get the new engines for the 2014 MY? will there be a all new a4 in the fall of 2014??


----------



## V0LKSWAGENSRULE (Aug 26, 2004)

kevlartoronto said:


> so let me get this straight. the sportback will be coming late this year as an e tron (1.4L gas with hybrid and s tronic tranny)?
> 
> the autoblog said q1 for the a3 sedan all s tronic tranny
> 
> ...


2013 was the refreshed B8.5 - B9 isn't due till 2016. We'll probably see the newer engine there. No word about transmissions yet.


----------



## Jon Lee (Apr 11, 2010)

White looks really good on this car.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Jon Lee said:


> White looks really good on this car.


Yeah, somehow it makes the A3 look better than the S3.


----------



## splinterz88 (Jul 28, 2006)

I was really hoping for the s3 with manual. This is a real shame. Will get the BMW M2 when that arrives instead.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for posting those Tim. I've got a ton of info and will post when I have a moment. In the meantime, I'll be getting official info and my own photos with minimal photo editing up tonight yet. For now, here are the press releases with PR photo galleries.

A3 press release - http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-a3-sedan-launch-into-a-new-market-segment/

S3 press release - http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/first-details-audi-s3-sedan/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, so I've got live coverage and galleries up. Find them here: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...w-audi-a3-s3-sedans-from-chelsea-pier-reveal/


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Looks awesome! Any slight chance you asked about an S3 Sportback?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Not specifically but will tomorrow in more private conversations. The good news is that the body style will be in market. Specifically Scott did say that they'll be evaluating further use of the Sportback for other drivetrains but for now e-tron was all they'd confirm.


----------



## kdubz (Jun 27, 2006)

I really hope they make an RS3 version of this.. and bring it to the states.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

Great pics George. Thanks. Interestingly I noticed there are no paddle shifters that I can see. Is that not standard?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I have to admit that I'm really surprised at the lack of manual transmission offering for North America and the inclusion of two versions of the 2.0TFSI. I would have thought they would either forego the 1.8TFSI or do two versions: 1.8TFSI and the S3's 2.0TFSI, not three variants.

I really hope they do reverse the stance on the 6MT and at a minimum make it a sold order option similar to what Audi of Australia is doing with the new Sportback.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> I have to admit that I'm really surprised at the lack of manual transmission offering for North America and the inclusion of two versions of the 2.0TFSI. I would have thought they would either forego the 1.8TFSI or do two versions: 1.8TFSI and the S3's 2.0TFSI, not three variants.
> 
> I really hope they do reverse the stance on the 6MT and at a minimum make it a sold order option similar to what Audi of Australia is doing with the new Sportback.


The two 2L gas engines wasn't a surprise for me but the no manual really sucks. I'll be seriously pissed if I buy a 328d and then Audi decides later to provide a manual tranny with this car.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Travis Grundke said:


> I have to admit that I'm really surprised at the lack of manual transmission offering for North America and the inclusion of two versions of the 2.0TFSI. I would have thought they would either forego the 1.8TFSI or do two versions: 1.8TFSI and the S3's 2.0TFSI, not three variants.
> 
> I really hope they do reverse the stance on the 6MT and at a minimum make it a sold order option similar to what Audi of Australia is doing with the new Sportback.


I am somewhat surprised that they offered the low-powered 2.0TFSI as well. I had lots of confidence that the 1.8TFSI would be offered as the base engine when there were lots of naysayers, but never thought that they would actually bring the low-powered 2.0TFSI as the power output between the two aren't huge (I guess the difference in torque may be huge).

Based on the article, it seems like we have the following engine option for the A3/S3. It really does seem like they are making the new A3 a "FWD car with the option of AWD" instead of a "AWD car with the option to go FWD".

A3 1.8TFSI FWD
A3 2.0TFSI FWD
A3 2.0TFSI AWD
S3 2.0TFSI (High Power) AWD


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

I went back and read the S3 press release. If I'm reading this right, the S3 WILL have both the S-Tronic and manual transmissions (not S-Tronic in manual mode)....



> This version of the Audi S3 Sedan, paired with the S tronic, accelerates from 0 to 100 km/h (62.14 mph) in 4.9 seconds; with the manual transmission it takes 5.3 seconds. The car’s top speed is electronically limited to 250 km/h (155.34 mph). The four-cylinder turbo has a combined fuel consumption of just 6.9 liters per 100 km (34.09 US mpg) or 7.0 liters (33.60 US mpg) (with S tronic or manual transmission), respectively – for a CO2 equivalent of 159 or 162 grams per km (255.89 or 260.71 g/mile).


Acceleration is 4.9 seconds for S-Tronic and 5.3 seconds for manual. They then mention both transmissions again when talking about fuel consumption. If they were only going to offer the S3 sedan in S-Tronic, then they wouldn't mention the manual transmission in their press release... right?


----------



## splinterz88 (Jul 28, 2006)

cyberpmg said:


> I went back and read the S3 press release. If I'm reading this right, the S3 WILL have both the S-Tronic and manual transmissions (not S-Tronic in manual mode)....
> 
> 
> 
> Acceleration is 4.9 seconds for S-Tronic and 5.3 seconds for manual. They then mention both transmissions again when talking about fuel consumption. If they were only going to offer the S3 sedan in S-Tronic, then they wouldn't mention the manual transmission in their press release... right?


There appears to be several press releases a global one(UK and Germany) then there is an Audi of America. The UK/Germany one lists the manual trans AUDI USA only mentions s-tronic


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

splinterz88 said:


> There appears to be several press releases a global one(UK and Germany) then there is an Audi of America. The UK/Germany one lists the manual trans AUDI USA only mentions s-tronic


At least there's hope. If the manual was mentioned in the global release, then we know the there are models with manual transmission being built... and therefore a possibility of it being offered (final decision by AoA).

I've heard there's a lot of feedback from people on Audi's Facebook page on their want for a manual transmission. Saw in some other thread that AoA may still consider a manual option for at least the S3.

Always fun with speculations and rumors. Time will tell on what we really get.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

cyberpmg said:


> At least there's hope. If the manual was mentioned in the global release, then we know the there are models with manual transmission being built... and therefore a possibility of it being offered (final decision by AoA).
> 
> I've heard there's a lot of feedback from people on Audi's Facebook page on their want for a manual transmission. Saw in some other thread that AoA may still consider a manual option for at least the S3.
> 
> Always fun with speculations and rumors. Time will tell on what we really get.



:banghead: accept the reality. it's harsh, i know but moving on. they hate us. they are all laughing at us lazy silly NA's in germany right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

kevlartoronto said:


> Great pics George. Thanks. Interestingly I noticed there are no paddle shifters that I can see. Is that not standard?


The A3 TDI was a Euro model with a manual transmission.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

cyberpmg said:


> I went back and read the S3 press release. If I'm reading this right, the S3 WILL have both the S-Tronic and manual transmissions (not S-Tronic in manual mode)....
> 
> 
> 
> Acceleration is 4.9 seconds for S-Tronic and 5.3 seconds for manual. They then mention both transmissions again when talking about fuel consumption. If they were only going to offer the S3 sedan in S-Tronic, then they wouldn't mention the manual transmission in their press release... right?


Don't forget this is a worldwide press release. I'm hearing the fight for the S3 MT6 for America isn't totally over yet.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Don't forget this is a worldwide press release. I'm hearing the fight for the S3 MT6 for America isn't totally over yet.


There is no reason for them not to offer both since its a high volume model. This car will surely take sales from Subaru and Mitsubishi at this price point and sell very well. 

As for me I am not sure which one I would want (dsg or manual) or if I would wait for the RS3.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Don't forget this is a worldwide press release. I'm hearing the fight for the S3 MT6 for America isn't totally over yet.


hopefully they don't skip the dsg and offer both


----------



## KINGLEH (Apr 27, 2006)

Please find out if the A3 Sportback will be offered in something more then the E-Tron!!!

fingers crossed..


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Don't forget this is a worldwide press release. I'm hearing the fight for the S3 MT6 for America isn't totally over yet.


Thanks for the clarification George. Keeping fingers crossed that a manual option shows up for the S3. I like everything else I see!


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

thanks george. i wish they would commit to a 6spd in the s3. in canada, the 3 series is crazy expensive because they load the car almost completely. it would be probably cheaper for me to get a s3 over a 3 series in the end.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

kevlartoronto said:


> thanks george. i wish they would commit to a 6spd in the s3. in canada, the 3 series is crazy expensive because they load the car almost completely. it would be probably cheaper for me to get a s3 over a 3 series in the end.


you never know still, NA got the 6spd Golf R while other places got DSG as an option...... special order S3 6 spd could be an option.... with more than a year to go, lots of changes will be made


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Don't forget this is a worldwide press release. I'm hearing the fight for the S3 MT6 for America isn't totally over yet.


What about a Sportback S3?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Boosted 01 R said:


> you never know still, NA got the 6spd Golf R while other places got DSG as an option...... special order S3 6 spd could be an option.... with more than a year to go, lots of changes will be made


Well, I wouldn't say "lots" of changes will be made, but there is a very small margin for some wiggle room. That said, I've done some poking around and the signs of a 6MT option are not looking good.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> Well, I wouldn't say "lots" of changes will be made, but there is a very small margin for some wiggle room. That said, I've done some poking around and the signs of a 6MT option are not looking good.


a real shame. too bad they couldn't offer an a3 s-line quattro manual transmission option and/or a s3 manual. i'm looking at this as an alternative to buying a 3 series.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

photoshop friday, rs3 sedan renders lets gooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> That said, I've done some poking around and the signs of a 6MT option are not looking good.


That is mind boggling.

When Audi USA's own facebook page has 3 posts (including their page's cover photo) introducing the A3/S3 sedans and the *top *liked comments out of EVERYTHING posted for each are:

"No manual = No Buy" +36

"Hard to feel close to a car that change gear by itself." +28

"No manual transmission = NO SOUL. Bring back the MTs!!!" +32

The top comments aren't "Oh that looks awesome" or "nice job" etc...


Could a modern company really be that ignorant? :banghead:


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

nice observations about the comments, but all those people voting are vortex, autoblog, etc type sites, which are a minority compared to most people just walking into the dealer not knowing how to drive a stick and buying the a3


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

tdi-bart said:


> nice observations about the comments, but all those people voting are vortex, autoblog, etc type sites, which are a minority compared to most people just walking into the dealer not knowing how to drive a stick and buying the a3


Thats great, they can sell the crap out of the A3 with the s-tronic. But let me come in a place an order for the manual from the factory. That way the dealerships don't have to bitch about inventory and demand.

Does it really cost that much money to sell the manual equipped model here? The requisite testing cannot be that expensive to warrant all the lost sales they are GUARANTEED to see.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

ChrisFu said:


> Thats great, they can sell the crap out of the A3 with the s-tronic. But let me come in a place an order for the manual from the factory. That way the dealerships don't have to bitch about inventory and demand.
> 
> Does it really cost that much money to sell the manual equipped model here? The requisite testing cannot be that expensive to warrant all the lost sales they are GUARANTEED to see.


I think we are in the minority in this country my friends. There are some cars that I believe would absolutely lose sales if they had no manual like the SRT Viper and Mustang, but the A3/S3? Nah. Maybe some on the S3. They are making it for the masses. And people are not buying the manuals as much anymore, which is very unfortunate for enthusiasts  . They should really make the option available for people to choice their transmission even if that means only producing 2000 A3s that are manuals.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Chris,

I couldn't agree with your frustrations more, but the reality is that out of the 20,000 - 30,000 units they're planning to move annually maybe 2-5% of those will be sedans? That makes for between 400-1,500 units *total* carrying a 6MT.

The business case is hard to make. 

That all said, I'm still pushing for the manual. What I'd like to see is to make it a no-cost option (ie: no discount over s-tronic), make it available on the 2.0T models only to reduce certification costs, and if need be: make it a sold order option only. 

It's a similar strategy to the Avant/Allroad. I think Audi's strategy there is to charge a premium for those models over the Q5 in a way of saying: okay you wagon fans, if you really are willing to buy these, step up and pay for it.

I think I'd be willing to forego the savings you traditionally get for de-selecting to a manual if it gives me the powertrain option.



ChrisFu said:


> That is mind boggling.
> 
> When Audi USA's own facebook page has 3 posts (including their page's cover photo) introducing the A3/S3 sedans and the *top *liked comments out of EVERYTHING posted for each are:
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

So is that to say that the total margin on 400-1500 cars does not offset whatever is required to put it on the CTO option list?

I'm like you, charge me the same for the manual, I'm willing to pay.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

tdi-bart said:


> nice observations about the comments, but all those people voting are vortex, autoblog, etc type sites, which are a minority compared to most people just walking into the dealer not knowing how to drive a stick and buying the a3


i.e teenage girls, model types, secretaries....


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

if that's what we need to do, so be it. just freekin announce it audi so i can make a decision. don't wait for 6-8 months and then announce it. by then i will have purchased an alternative.


----------



## QwaktastiK (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, by the time this is here in the states, my WRX will be paid off and we will be ready to upgrade my wife's current A4. If the S3 doesn't come with a manual trans, we'll be getting an S4 instead. Unless the RS3 comes, and that will definitely win out of the 3 regardless of price (given manual trans). 

I know that hatchbacks don't sell as well in USA compared to overseas, but I would think manuals sell better than S-tronics for S model cars given their target market. Hell, Subaru ONLY offers manual trans for their WRX/STI since 2009.


----------



## Dawg90 (Sep 28, 2003)

The weird thing is, VW USA decided to make the MkVI Golf R manual only, after the MkV was DSG only, presumably cause they thought buyers wanted manuals. Although sales weren't any better on the MkVI, maybe even worse, so maybe that affected their thinking.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

Dawg90 said:


> The weird thing is, VW USA decided to make the MkVI Golf R manual only, after the MkV was DSG only, presumably cause they thought buyers wanted manuals. Although sales weren't any better on the MkVI, maybe even worse, so maybe that affected their thinking.


they got it wrong cuz dsg with the 3.2 was junk and much better with the 2t because the direct injection gave better high rpm fueling and much less power loss between shifts.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

AOA sucks for not bringing the S3 to philly.
I was only able to see an S-Line A3 last night.

The car is a beauty. 
The trunk is a lot larger than the old A3 8P hatchback.
The car should selling amazingly well in the US market.


Here are the images:


The New Audi A3 s-line (shame on AOA for not bringing the S3 to Philly) by RyebreadPics, on Flickr


The New Audi A3 s-line (shame on AOA for not bringing the S3 to Philly) by RyebreadPics, on Flickr


The New Audi A3 s-line (shame on AOA for not bringing the S3 to Philly) by RyebreadPics, on Flickr


The New Audi A3 s-line (shame on AOA for not bringing the S3 to Philly) by RyebreadPics, on Flickr


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

What a good looking car! Those wheels really make the car.


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

dustinvandeman said:


> Those wheels really make the car.


First thing I thought of? Good luck keeping them clean. Going to need a toothbrush to get in there where the spoke curves in and meets the "leading" spoke.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

looking at those pictures, i'd be happier than a clam even in a regular A3. The wheels really do make the car!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

caliatenza said:


> looking at those pictures, i'd be happier than a clam even in a regular A3. The wheels really do make the car!


be careful, that is the s-line
and it really makes the car pop. the base will be nice, but not as nice as s-line.
S3 will be even >


----------



## dustinvandeman (Dec 23, 2013)

RyanA3 said:


> be careful, that is the s-line
> and it really makes the car pop. the base will be nice, but not as nice as s-line.
> S3 will be even >


S-line is standard on the Prestige models, correct?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dustinvandeman said:


> S-line is standard on the Prestige models, correct?


Yes.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

RyanA3 said:


> be careful, that is the s-line
> and it really makes the car pop. the base will be nice, but not as nice as s-line.
> S3 will be even >


if i'm getting an A3 it will definetly be a Prestige model, which has S-line. It wont have those rims though; but i can grab those later .


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Not usually a fan of white cars, but I have to admit I wouldn't mind an S3 in white.


----------

